# Eerie Haunts August M&T 8-15-09



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Trying to garner up the stiffs for a meeting and build.
This is on 8/15/09 in Cleveland Heights OH.

We are looking at a toe pincher coffin banger addition to the toe pinchers made last year, and the speedy faux fence build featuring easy mounting tricks.

please rsvp at the eeriehaunts group on yahoo.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/EerieHaunts/


----------

